# found a Credit Card when swimming



## RCO (Aug 10, 2016)

guess I should like break it in half and throw it out , had found it the other day and was a bit of a curiosity piece at the time . its expired anyways so owner likely wouldn't want it back although I doubt they threw it in the lake , must of lost it somehow . maybe swimming or boating or drunk one night , the dock is near a busy summer bar .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 10, 2016)

My guess would be that it's from a stolen wallet, the thief took the cash and chucked the rest in the lake.  I see that sort of thing sometimes when exploring in urban areas.  Found a wallet with no cash in it in the middle of a busy road the other day, I returned that one but I have a feeling it may have been stolen - either that or someone who just doesn't use cash left it on top of his car and then drove away.


----------



## RCO (Aug 10, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> My guess would be that it's from a stolen wallet, the thief took the cash and chucked the rest in the lake.  I see that sort of thing sometimes when exploring in urban areas.  Found a wallet with no cash in it in the middle of a busy road the other day, I returned that one but I have a feeling it may have been stolen - either that or someone who just doesn't use cash left it on top of his car and then drove away.



or someone just clueless , was at a bank last year and was an extremely confused girl at the till filling out paperwork cause she had lost her id and debit card . as I was leaving and in parking lot I found her id and card lying on the pavement and I brought it in to her . it was just lying there in plain view , she must of been out of it .


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 10, 2016)

Have you try to use it?  LOL I think you should return it to the bank, if not too far from you. people might misunderstand if you carrying it all the way. 


RCO said:


> guess I should like break it in half and throw it out , had found it the other day and was a bit of a curiosity piece at the time . its expired anyways so owner likely wouldn't want it back although I doubt they threw it in the lake , must of lost it somehow . maybe swimming or boating or drunk one night , the dock is near a busy summer bar .
> 
> View attachment 173876


----------

